# Starting on 520



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I got 9 boxes of 520 parts this week & can't wait to get started. Everything from a seat to clutch parts are all laid out & ready. I bought an aftermarket battery box because the old one is just to rusty to fix. It looks to be well made & every hole & shape looks authentic. The only thing I haven't found yet is the plastic knob for the 3 point control, the hydraulic plugs & the decals. When I painted this 30 years ago I ordered the factory packs of John Deere alkyd enamel & factory decals. I am going to use modern automotive paint this time so it won't fade. I read a farm living type magazine while sitting in the waiting room at Mayo clinic a couple months ago & it had an ad for a guy that started a company that replicated the decal sets in better quality than the factory stuff. I can't find any info about that anywhere now. I wish I would have wrote that info down.:dazed:


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Jorde's decals, google it, they are the benchmark for decals in the antique tractor restoration world. Evergreen gauges are the same for gauges. Not sure where to send you for the three point control, maybe Steiner tractor.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, I discovered my generator bracket is wrong & I cant find the hydraulic dust plugs. I need a AA6497 bracket & 2 AF3001R plugs if somebody has some laying around.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Try rick at 870-919-2212, this guy sells used parts, or Carl Beyers at 815-275-3273. I've had good luck with eBay too believe it or not. I just got a battery box for my '53 70 for $105 off eBay. Lots of ads in green magazine and two cylinder magazine for parts too.















Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I found my new battery box on ebay from reliableaftermarketpartsinc for $97.90 with free shippng. I looks like an original part right down to the center line stamping. I was pretty lucky & found quite a few things on ebay


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I got to work this week tearing this old girl down. I got several parts in but I can't seem to get a gas cap that fits right. I need to straighten up the hood a bit where the original owner hacked out the hood knockout for the optional air stack.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry I double posted.


----------

